# Martin Archery??



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Why is martin at like the bottom of the food chain? From the looks of it they have some good looking bows.. Don't see a whole lotta martin shooters on here?! Anyone know why???


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Just not one of the big bow companies. Martin makes good bows. But it just doesn't get a lot of respect.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

a lot of that probably depends on people being able to purchase a martin. most shops around here do not carry them for whatever reasons. the nemesis line is awesome. and what little i have seen of the 2011 line for the regular martins look really nice. i know some people believe that if you don't shoot hoyt or mathews you arent shooting a good bow. i believe in how the bow shoots arrows as to whether it is a good bow or not.

maybe not the most popular but they are a good bow.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

They need to make a bow to earn some respect!! I read an article on martin archery in Bowhunter magazine and its a great story on how it was started by just making strings! and how it is a big in the archery industry... Just wondering if anyone had a reason or there just huge Fanboys/girls...


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Martin makes some good bows.. i own one my self


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

I think they are great bows no one want to buy a bow that isent on the the top.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

They make a good product but they have been having some issues and whatnot... They have picked up a few more shooters with their rytera line tho


----------



## Holo (Feb 12, 2004)

*No dealer*

Martin makes great bows. The problem around here is in the past 5 years several dealers have retained their Martin dealership but dont carry any bows in stock and no signage. They just completely dropped the line altogather to pick up another line. I own more Martin bows than you will see in any shop with in 100 miles of my home.
The feedback that get from these dealers is Martin's don't sell, and the sales representative is hard to work with.
I have sent Pug PM's regarding this but never got a response from this post---http:/www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=403061&highlight=dealers
It's really hard to by a Martin bow if you don't see them around.

At one time Martin had some really good pro's shooting for them. As some of that went to the wayside they have also completely redesigned their bows dropping some of the best qualities that people really liked about Martin's.


----------



## Doeslayer13 (Apr 27, 2010)

Im now shooting Rytera(martin)


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

What constitutes as top of the line?? who is to say what the best is and what is not... its a mixed bag, some people will swear by a brand and others will bash it so to me personally it comes down to how the bow shoots for you to make it top of the line. Can someone take a lower brand name bow and shoot as well as a person with a Mathews, Hoyt or PSE. In my opinion sure, you can shoot just as well as a top brand bow with a middle of the line bow.


----------



## Matt0034 (Aug 22, 2011)

i just purchased the silencer from martin and i cant wait to get it and shoot it. i was talking to a coupler dealers from martin and the reason they dont get much respect is they come out with great technology in bows. like the bridged riser, that was all martin and not hoyt. martin just sells there ideas off and doesn't make it there own so everyone else takes martin technology and markets it out there and martin gets left in the dust. i love the new TRG and SOS they innovated. i hope martin patents it sticks to keepin it themselves.


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 15, 2011)

Martin makes great bows! Many of the "new" designs and stuff that other manufacturers have, Martin invented long before them. They are very innovative in their design. All of the engineering and research they put into designing bows really does show when you shoot a Martin. 
The real reason not many people shoot Martin is because TV. I think Ted Nugent is the only one that shoots Martin. In my area, if you don't shoot a Matthews then your bow is junk. It's all about advertising and what people see the pro hunters shooting. But I'm sure those pros have shot many bows in the past, it has just turned into business with them. If your a pro, you don't turn down any offers from manufacturers trying to get you to use their product.
Most guys that shoot a Martin, stick with Martin.


----------



## Matt0034 (Aug 22, 2011)

thats definitely true to... i have shot a z7 extreme and when i did i was speechless. its an amazing bow. but the price tag fends off alot of people like me so im going with a martin and gettin just as nice a bow for half the price


----------



## martinman94 (Sep 3, 2011)

i got a martin the other night nartin rack attack


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

^^ That bow is a cheetah...


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

They might not make the best bows but their advertising is off the chain! I know a couple guys that shoot them, and shoot them well. The Onza is a really nice bow.


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

Martin is in a rough spell, my friend shoots one and its a pos imo,


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I had a Martin at one time but grew out of it after a year and gave it to a freind of mine and he still uses it and loves it I just got a Browning Illusion that i love and if we are talking about bow companys that don't get talked about much try finding someone that knows a lot about browning bows i had no clue they made bows untill i bought mine and im kinda of depressed when i found out they don't make bows anymore.


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

Because of customer service, and the fact that their cams are so sharp it could cut a steel cable...


----------



## sharkfisher (Jun 15, 2011)

cause martin is junk ive had a couple they arent near as fast as they say draw is ok pretty noisey


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

^^ can't really term a bow "junk" if it can shoot an arrow and hit it's intended target then how could that be junk? People are so caught up with everything nowadays it's ridiculous.. When I bought my bow the guy told me that a guy had called him before me and asked if it would go to 70lbs and as soon as he said that he told him he didnt want it! I'm not a competition shooter that is needing speed or even really care about speed? Speed is just another asset. I know this is off topic but people need to learn people's situations..


----------



## Matt0034 (Aug 22, 2011)

i think in choosing a bow you have to go and shoot it and you determine if you like it. theres a beginners guide to compound bows on the internet that helps educate people on features that are most important to least important. http://www.huntersfriend.com/bowselection.htm. this is an excellent guide and it can help anyone select there next bow. personally i like single cam bows because of the extreme smoothness of the draw and the back wall that most of them have. but i just purchased the martin silencer and i love it!!! and its a hybrid thats smooth and has a good back wall. its all in opinion what you think you should shoot


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes it is an opinion. I have 3 Martin bows and shoot them all the time with no problems, and I've had all 3 for over 10 years. They are accurate, smooth drawing, and yes they are plenty fast. Mine all shoot around 300fps to 310fps. I could get a new bow, but these work for me. It's just all an opinion whenever someone calls something "junk". I think Ford is junk because I'm a Chevy guy, but my fiances dad is giving me his F150 and I will drive it. I don't like Realtree camo because I like Mossy Oak. I like Scent Blocker over Scentloc. Mt Dew over any drink. Don't like Mathews because everybody thinks they are so great and everyone I know has one. They might be good bows but thats my opinion. 

So If anyone wants a Martin, get one! Don't listen to me or anyone else. Go shoot a bunch of bows and decide from there. I just did that and I like the Bowtech Invasion. All that matters is what you like and feels good when you shoot it.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

^ nicely said wish people would think before posting...


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd love to see people shoot numerous bows with no name on the bow & no knowledge of what the bow company is & see what their impression is. I think we would all be surprised. Now, the reason I shoot a Martin is based on these simple facts. I can't afford to go out and spend damn near a 1K on a bow with all the accessories. Plus, why would I want to do that when I can get into a Martin rigged up for less than $500-$600? That is half the cost of one of the top end bows that shoot just as good. And its not about the bow, its about the person behind that bow that can make a bow. These pro's now days can make any bow look great and make them look like they shoot better than any bow out there. Technology is just so far advanced that it is just ignorant for people to call one bow company "junk." Because in all honesty, there isn't a crappy bow out there to my knowledge. With all this being said, as an archery Nation we should support one another no matter what they shoot. It is a brotherhood and a unity that we must continually build every day.


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 15, 2011)

kylecurtis04, and parkerd I couldnt say it better myself. I too would love to see people shoot bows with no names on them and see their reactions when they are told what they shot. 

But everyone has their own opinions about anything and everything. I think most of it comes from advertising, popularity, who else has it, TV, etc.. 

And no, there are no "junk" bows being produced these days. Some might have issues but they are still good bows. I think a "junk" bow would be dangerous to even shoot and would be quickly taken of the market. I don't really know of any recently. Maybe we should start a list of "bows with issues" and not consider them "junk". This would help everyone in their decisions and opinions on certain bows, and get away from simply stating that a bow is "junk". We all need to know why it is "junk". What are the issues that make it "junk"?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

One o the main reasons I shoot a Parker is because I got it used at an incredible price I shot it a few times has a smooth draw and is considerably fast Im shoot a 340 grain arrow and I'm pushin about 260 maybe less?


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 15, 2011)

This is the kind of info we need about bows. Not people saying everything that they don't have is junk.


----------

